# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  اجرای کوری query /جدول دلخواه و فرستان ان برای نمایش در stimul report

## hamed_hossani

اجرای کوری query دلخواه و فرستان ان برای نمایش در stimul report [stimulsoft]
بعد از طراحی محیط گزارش در stimul report designer انرا ذخیره کرده
و در قسمت کد های سی شارپ اجرای کوری دلخواه و فرستان ان برای نمایش در stimul report
بعد از طراحی محیط گزارش در stimul report designer انرا ذخیره کرده
و در قسمت کد های سی شارپ 
 DataTable dt = _dt;
که dt_ نتیجه کوری است که ما اجرا کرده ایم.و قرار است برای نمایش بفرستیم برای ریپورتر.
System.Data.DataSet ds = new DataSet("Connection");
           dt.TableName = "doc Query";
قسمت نام جدول باید همان نامی را وارد کنیم که براساس ان ریپورتر را طراحی کرده ایم.(جدولی که داده ها را به ان بایند کرده ایم)
و Connection هم نام کانکشن ارتباط دیزاین ریپورتر به دیتابیس است .در نمای طراحی.
 ds.Tables.Add(dt);
جدول /جدول ها را به دیتاست اضافه میکنیم.دقت کنید که به جدول ها همان نامی را بدهید که ریپورتر را بر اساس  ان ساخته اید.
string file = Environment.CurrentDirectory + "\\Report\\Report.mrt";
           StiReport report = new StiReport();
و پس از ان 
report.Load(file);           report.Dictionary.Clear();
           report.RegData(ds);
           report.Dictionary.Synchronize();


           report.Show();
فایل ریپورت را لود کرده.
اتصال ان به دیتابیس را پاک کرده.(در نمای طراحی استفاده می کردیم)
دیتایت را به عنوان پایگاه داده جدید ثبت می کنیم.
. فایل ریپورت را با پایگاه داده جدید یکسان سازی میکنیم
و نمایش. :تشویق:

----------


## sasan9

آقا ممنون فقط یه سوال وقتی با یه فیلتر مثلا نفر 6 لیست گزارشو چاپ میکنم دیگه همون میمونه یعنی دفعه بعدی فیلتر عملا کار نمیکنه میشه بگید چه کار میشه کرد ممنون.

----------


## mohammad bayervand

سلام
جناب مهندس من stimolsoft نسخه های 2012 و 2015 را نصب و تست کردم (البته قبلا با این برنامه کار نکرده بودم)
در این بین یه تفاوتی بین این دو هست و آن اینکه در 2015 در هنگامی که stireport را به فرم add میکنم قابلیت طراحی در محیط C#‎برای ان فراهم نیست2015.jpg

----------


## HadiDajes

به _dt ارور میده

----------


## qartallar

> سلام
> جناب مهندس من stimolsoft نسخه های 2012 و 2015 را نصب و تست کردم (البته قبلا با این برنامه کار نکرده بودم)
> در این بین یه تفاوتی بین این دو هست و آن اینکه در 2015 در هنگامی که stireport را به فرم add میکنم قابلیت طراحی در محیط C#‎‎برای ان فراهم نیست2015.jpg


برادر اون نسخه ای که نصب کردی احتمال زیاد مشکل دارد همین وگرنه دیزاین قشنگ نمایش داده می شود.
هم در فرم مثل روش شما
هم با کد می تونی بری به دیزانش
مثلا:     
stiReport.design();

----------

